# Advantages /disadvantages of oval shaped pouches?



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

I was playing around with paper and I cut 3 oval shaped patterns (S/M/L). Does anybody think they'd have any advantages/disadvantages in comparison with some of the other more standard shapes in the picture?


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Bam!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

http://slingshotforum.com/blog/11/entry-201-pouch-designs/


----------



## ShockleysWW4Slingbows (Jul 3, 2014)

Thanks, yea, I'd seen that chart earlier, but I'm not sure it answers my question...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:


> Thanks, yea, I'd seen that chart earlier, but I'm not sure it answers my question...


it may not, it's all I got for Ya. I....... GASP...... Buy band sets. Tyro move I know.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I have used every shape shown, and found no clear advantage of one over another.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

stinger said:


> ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, yea, I'd seen that chart earlier, but I'm not sure it answers my question...
> ...


YOU, TOO??? I thought I was the only one....I do buy rubber & tubes to make my own, but I INFINITELY prefer to just buy them ready to go. Whe should start a support group...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Tentacle Toast said:


> stinger said:
> 
> 
> > ShockleysWW4Slingbows said:
> ...


we just did brother......sniffle sniffle, thanks for sharing.


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

Ifyou have strong leather then a oval is offering only advantages, IMO.


----------



## Adirondack Kyle (Aug 20, 2012)

The larger oval shaped pouch does shoot diff in my opinion, props on someone bringing it up, I choose to make all my slingshots (with the exception of a few kango and super sure of course) the reason being if someone is in the woods and needs to rely on rocks , they hold better in the pouch


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

stinger said:


> Tentacle Toast said:
> 
> 
> > stinger said:
> ...


are you crying !?


----------

